# Adding a newly born child to currently processing visa application



## samme4life (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi guys,
My visa application is currently processing. Is it possible to add my newly born child to this application at this stage? If so, what are the docs needed to add a child?

Regards!


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes, upload change of circumstances form, form 47A and the childs passport.


----------



## samme4life (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi _shel,
Many thanks for your reply. 
There is an issue since, form 47A (http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/47a.pdf) is titled as "Details of child or other dependent family member aged 18 years or over". Is there any other form which is for children below 18 years of age? 

Regards!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Form 1436, Passport and BC


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You dont pay a fee for newborn so dont need to give payent detais.


----------



## samme4life (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi guys,
Thank you all for sharing information. They have asked following docs,

form 1022
BC
Passport

Regards!


----------



## samme4life (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi All,
I was asked
to send his passport, bc and form 1022. I sent those docs on 14/10/2014. Still I was not 
given a HAP ID for his medical test. 
Does any one know how long will it take to . Is there any phone number I can 
contact the processing office to know the status? 

Regards!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

samme4life said:


> Hi All,
> I was asked
> to send his passport, bc and form 1022. I sent those docs on 14/10/2014. Still I was not
> given a HAP ID for his medical test.
> ...


form 1436 !


----------



## samme4life (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi The Expariate,
Nop. It was form 1022 "Notification of changes in circumstances" they asked to fill and submit. I wonder how long it will take to get back to me. 

Regards!


----------



## mhaqs (May 13, 2012)

I recently had my newborn added to my application and never submitted form 1436. Form 1022, BC, Photo (optional) and Passport was all that was required.

A CO replied two weeks after Passport submission with a HAP ID yesterday.


----------



## samme4life (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi mhaqs,
I uploaded same docs as you have. Today I got a reply with a HAP ID. In my online application they have added my son.

Regards!


----------



## milosoft (May 4, 2015)

Hi guys,

I have been reading this forum for quite a while & i have a doubt which i want to clarify.
I have applied for a GSM visa 190 visa. We got to know the news of my wife pregnancy after visa application which was done last year.

Currently, the visa application is put on hold & my wife has just gave birth on the early last month. Now that the newborn is born, we wanted to include him in the application but my agent told me that adding a newborn even though is after my main visa application would cost me 880AUD. Is that true? I read from this forum that it should be free for adding a newborn in my scenario. Can someone pls enlighten me regarding this matter? Is there any official statement from DIAC that adding newborn is free or waive in this case? I want to show it to my agent as a proof.

I was told by my agent to fill up form 1436. Is this correct as well???

Many thanks!!


----------



## mokkalu2303 (Jul 20, 2014)

Should it be form 1022 or 1436 to add kid who was born befor the 189 visa application was filed ?


----------



## babajani (Jun 14, 2014)

If the baby is born after visa application its free to add him/her to the application. Its mentioned on the IMMI website.

@mokkalu

IF your baby was born before applying for the visa and you included him/her as a non-migrating dependent in your application, you will have to fill form 1436 (adding a family member ). You will also be required to pay the application fee for the baby.

REgards


----------



## babajani (Jun 14, 2014)

milosoft said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been reading this forum for quite a while & i have a doubt which i want to clarify.
> I have applied for a GSM visa 190 visa. We got to know the news of my wife pregnancy after visa application which was done last year.
> ...


These agents are useless and don't know any thing more than an ordinary applicant. Mine also told me the same and I corrected him

Regardds


----------



## mokkalu2303 (Jul 20, 2014)

babajani said:


> If the baby is born after visa application its free to add him/her to the application. Its mentioned on the IMMI website.
> 
> @mokkalu
> 
> ...


@babajani

The baby was born before visa application was launched. But did not add my kid while visa application was filed as it was not possible to add as non migrating dependent because the passport was not ready . so in this situation is
It going to be form 1022 or 1436. And will be asked to party the fees


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

Guys,

I just got acknowledgement that my daughter has been added to my application, but I did not receive HAP ID to conduct her medical. She has been added to my online application but when I click on get health details it does not show the "organize your health examination" link for my daughter whereas it is showing that for both me and my wife...can anyone help ? what am I doing wrong here.


----------



## mcmemam (May 13, 2015)

I have a question, I submitted my application on the first of September when my son was born because I did not want any delay in the processing. Therefore, my agent asked me to fill form 1022. Do you think guys that I need to fill the other form instead?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

mcmemam said:


> I have a question, I submitted my application on the first of September when my son was born because I did not want any delay in the processing. Therefore, my agent asked me to fill form 1022. Do you think guys that I need to fill the other form instead?


I'd go with what your agent has advised.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

mcmemam said:


> I have a question, I submitted my application on the first of September when my son was born because I did not want any delay in the processing. Therefore, my agent asked me to fill form 1022. Do you think guys that I need to fill the other form instead?


I assume you lodged your application without including you son because you didnt have the passport of your son at that time?. I think correct form would be 1436 to add a dependent but your agent wants first to inform CO about the situation and then add him using the form 1436. It could work both ways i guess.


----------



## mcmemam (May 13, 2015)

Thanks guys for your reply. Do you what is the expected time to receive a response?


----------

